# Is dataone hacking possible....



## mario_pant (Oct 19, 2005)

hi there
i was just surfing the web and i came across a like to a post by "paresh patel" at vinuthomas.com forum.... but now the post has been deleted and so has been the member...
he had posted a working method to hack into the "weak" security dataone servers and kill the speed limiter...
is this practically possible?
i'm not asking how to do it or anything.... but just wanted to discuss this....


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 19, 2005)

Very clever,mario_pant! 
But is that not illegal? We all want to have high internet speeds but this is not way.. 

No need to have a discussion as to how he "hacks" as well. 


_Thread closed_


----------

